# Random Movie Scenes With BASS



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

What Scenes From What Movies Do You Put on When You Want To Show Off Your Hard Work And Research Of Building A Quality Home Theater?

My Personal Favorites Are:

A Boy Named Charlie Brown -- Red Baron Dream

A Bug's Life -- A Bird Attacks

The Tigger Movie -- The Avalanche

Chicken Run -- The Pie Machine

The Cat In The Hat -- Shutting The Crate

The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie -- It's The Cyclops!

The Simpsons Movie -- Delivering A Dome

The Secret World Of Arrietty - New Kitchen

Aladdin 2019 Remake -- Cave Of Wonders Escape

The Lion King 2019 Remake -- Wildebeest Stampede

Any Questions?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

One room shaking incident came out of nowhere tonight. Loki Episode 2 (released today) Atmos track dropped a bomb. The scene is inside a shopping center in Alabama and Loki realizes that several time-line bombs are about to go off. There is a tremendous bass drop that went from high to ultrasonic. Really rattled my ankles. Made me a Loki fan!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

All cartoons? Someone has young children... 

In that same genre is How To Train Your Dragon, that has some good scenes. Among non-animated movies are Battle: Los Angeles, TRON: Legacy, War of the Worlds, 13 Hours, The Hurt Locker and Black Hawk Down. There are many others but those are a few that spring immediately to mind.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Greenland - Great surround movie! – Greenland


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

The Wreck it Ralph sequel has a race with Venellope that sounds amazing. There is one part were she jumps her car over your head and the subsonic bass made our jaws drop. I completely understand only having kids movies to reference. The kids are in bed when we watch grown up films, so I have to turn down the volume.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

rdcollns said:


> The Wreck it Ralph sequel has a race with Venellope that sounds amazing. There is one part were she jumps her car over your head and the subsonic bass made our jaws drop. I completely understand only having kids movies to reference. The kids are in bed when we watch grown up films, so I have to turn down the volume.


Agreed. I used to use that scene as a demo for sound and 3D projection.


----------

